

Microsoft releases Web Sandbox under open source  - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/29/Microsoft-releases-Web-Sandbox-under-open-source_1.html

======
bdfh42
Maybe: Dion Almaer of Ajaxian fame wrote

"The (MS) post makes it a little hard to know what exactly is open sourced
(mentions the runtime, is that everything?). It also doesn’t link to an
actually repo. The only code that I can find is this piece (
[http://websandbox-
code.org/js/1.1165.01272009_debug/sandbox2...](http://websandbox-
code.org/js/1.1165.01272009_debug/sandbox2.js) ) which is copyright Microsoft.
I have an email into the guys to get more info."

